# High and low reps in the same session?



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,

Is it a good idea to do both sets of say 5x5 and sets of 3 x 12 on the same muscle group in the same session? Or should you do high and low reps on different days?

I was speaking to a chap the other day who said that slow twitch and fast twitch muscle fibers should be trained on different days for optimal gains?

Cheers.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Nothing wrong with mixing 5x5 with some higher rep sets. 5x5 isn't exactly really low reps anyway.

If you're aiming for solely one target then I guess it makes sense to only concentrate on one at a time, any maybe in totally different periods rather than just sessions, but for most of us it wont matter.


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Well I'm aiming to put on muscle rather than strength. But I find that doing high reps on lower weights helps me progress faster and lift heavier.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Do a variety of rep ranges. For example for chest you could do bench press 2-6 reps, dips 8-10 reps and flyes 10-15 reps or higher. Even when I'm one rep maxing on the bench I always finish off with a couple of sets of high rep flyes.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Maybe pre exhaust with moderate weight 10-12 rep flyes for a couple sets then move onto heavy bench 3 x 4-6


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks guy's.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

As the above posts really just mix them up.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I cover all rep ranges in a session starting off with low reps to high reps


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I find it weird that people don't.

Mingster has it bang on.

A power set with a BB

Get the the volume in with DBs

Some ISO specialisation. To finish. Job done


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I tend to do similar, ill start with a compound move 6 reps then do isolation type at 15reps.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

back to OP's first post fast twitch and slow twitch fibres are more defined by speed and verocity of lift rather than sets and reps i believe !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Google wendlers 5/3/1 boring but big .


----------



## M31 (Sep 24, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> back to OP's first post fast twitch and slow twitch fibres are more defined by speed and verocity of lift rather than sets and reps i believe !!!


^^^

This is true.

OP, look up FST-7


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Paul R said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it a good idea to do both sets of say 5x5 and sets of 3 x 12 on the same muscle group in the same session? Or should you do high and low reps on different days?
> 
> ...


You can't exclusively separate fiber types at all... whether using high loading and low reps or low loads and high reps, either way if you go close to failure then you'll be recruiting both types at the conclusion of your sets.

In respect of how you choose to lay out your routine, either do both types of training in a session or alternate them... it really doesn't matter. It is a good idea to do both forms of training though I think because some muscles respond better to one mode than another... generally my arms and legs grow and progress with high reps and a little more volume than my body/torso which prefers it lower volume and heavier. Most people find that they have some muscles that prefer higher reps than other muscles... you might get the odd person who doesn't see any difference anywhere but they are not typical.


----------



## Nesquik (May 14, 2012)

I always go 3x5 for one movement at least per day, and then higher amounts of reps for lighter assistance work. Usually shoot for 10 reps.


----------

